# Firefox (2 or 3) vs new google chrome



## curtains (Sep 3, 2008)

OK so i was on Tgdaily.com (i donno if anyone reads that), but alota ppl was like wow chromes so cool .. "its so fast", well i am a big fan of google too.. but this .. 

i personally think its no faster than FF3 in terms of rendering pages, though i know its only a beta it does have a few issues i'll name the biggest issues i can think of.

firstly why put the tab bar at the top? i mean most peoples mouses usually sit somewhere near like eye level right? so when the tab bar is at the bottom of all the stuff (like in ff3) its faster to click right? but chrome has it at the top? which means further even thou its only like 2cm further away u can still feel it.

2ndly if ur a avid internet surfer like me and go on wikipedia and open a tab for everything interesting to read later, then u end up with 20+ tabs alot, first not about this they shrink the tabs and when u have 20+ tabs u an't read the name of the tabs(very annoying), 2ndly 20+ tabs on chrome uses 25% of my processing power non-stop (i'm running a e6400 at 3.2ghz(x2)) 25%!!! thats heaps ff3 only uses like 1%, anyone else experianced this?

another annoying thing is that if you close the browser it won't save your tabs, i hate having 2 open all my tabs again back in ff2 but when ff3 came out i was like this is awesome, chome doesn't seem 2 do that

no true zooming, jst like IE and saffari(well last time i check), it only has text zooming, so if your like me and bit blind and want to zoom into pictures too then .. chrome won't do this unlike the tech FF3 which has true zooming which is like awesome!!!

it also uses slightly more ram!, open source!! so less secure... (as ppl can jst get the scource)

I'm gona stick with my FF3, just as fast if not faster, better tab positioning, and doesn't use 25% of my cpu power just to have 20+ tabs open.

maybe i'm jst a fanboy .. or maybe FF3 is jst better...

What do u guys think?


----------



## chibicitiberiu (Sep 3, 2008)

Man, this is the 5-th thread about chrome in the past two days.


----------



## alexyu (Sep 3, 2008)

I like Chrome better, like I said in the other *counting fingers* ... 3 or 4 threads


----------



## Motoxrdude (Sep 3, 2008)

Go into Options and you can set it to save your tabs and what not. I actually like how it puts the tabs on the very top. It saves a lot of screen space. O and that comment about how it is less secure because it is open source is crap. Look at linux. The entire OS is open source!


----------



## Shane (Sep 3, 2008)

i like it its realy fast,is this the end for everyone loving Firefox?


----------



## cohen (Sep 3, 2008)

Nevakonaza said:


> i like it its realy fast,is this the end for everyone loving Firefox?



I think it will be, Firefox has some big competition now.


----------



## chibicitiberiu (Sep 4, 2008)

I still remain with firefox 
1. i simply refuse to use beta software
2. I'll try it when the full version is out.


----------



## Kesava (Sep 4, 2008)

I reckon it looks horrible. However it is fast, in my experience, alot faster then firefox.
Ill use it once the Mac version comes out.

Who cares if its beta. Stop whinging.
I mean if there are problems you are having with it then fine. But its ignorant to "simply refuse" and not even try it.

I still love my FF, however I'm currently using safari cos its not that bad to use, ive fine tuned it so it works pretty fast. I tried it in windows and hated it, now in OS X its not bad. Its faster then chrome with the settings ive changed.
But as i said, as soon as the mac version is released, ill probably start using chrome.


----------



## cohen (Sep 4, 2008)

chibicitiberiu said:


> I still remain with firefox
> 1. i simply refuse to use beta software
> 2. I'll try it when the full version is out.



Your the same as my friend, just because it is a beta version doesn't mean it isn't any good!

He refuses to use Beta Software.

Sometimes it is a good thing, sometimes it is bad. You get to know the features for when the full / real version comes out


----------



## alexyu (Sep 4, 2008)

chibicitiberiu said:


> I still remain with firefox
> 1. i simply refuse to use beta software
> 2. I'll try it when the full version is out.



Well, I love reporting bugs. It's like "I helped making the final version yay!"


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Sep 4, 2008)

> But its ignorant to "simply refuse" and not even try it.


I don't think there's anything bad about refusing to use _beta_ software, beta software is usually still buggy. I'm one of those people, I simply just prefer stable and thoroughly tested software that I'm sure won't crap out on me. When it's out of its beta stage, though, I definitely will give it a shot.


----------



## chibicitiberiu (Sep 4, 2008)

I agree. Why use beta? Maybe it could cause big trouble, not just tiny bugs. Like make a system unstable.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Sep 4, 2008)

chibicitiberiu said:


> I agree. Why use beta? Maybe it could cause big trouble, not just tiny bugs. Like make a system unstable.



Lol, it won't make your entire system unstable.


----------



## Encryptor (Sep 4, 2008)

After a few hours testing Chrome, I've noticed a few bugs and worst 3 security flaws, which can force the browser to execute code on your Computer.

I'll not post how on here for obvious reasons, but have passed it on to Google.

Firefox is by far the most secure browser at the moment.

Encryptor
Linux rocks the planet...


----------



## mrjack (Sep 4, 2008)

Chrome's Terms Of Service is a nasty piece of work.


----------



## Encryptor (Sep 4, 2008)

mrjack said:


> Chrome's Terms Of Service is a nasty piece of work.



I forgot to mention that, their T&C is a complete joke and no-one should use that browser until they re-write the T&C, Simply put whatever you do online via their browser now belongs to Google.

Encryptor
Linux rocks the planet...


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Sep 4, 2008)

> Lol, it won't make your entire system unstable.


It could if someone screwed up bad enough... though I do doubt a browser would have such flaws.


----------



## mushroom-eater (Sep 9, 2008)

I rather use Firefox than chrome. According to most people who have used it said that it has alot of bugs. I'd prefer to use Firefox for now.


----------



## mikesrex (Sep 9, 2008)

I bet Firefox and others will play catch-up and come out with a browser that is just as fast, if not faster, than Chrome.  Let's take advantage of all these multi-core processors!


----------



## jdbennet (Sep 9, 2008)

firefox 3. I dont like chrome and IE8 screws up constantly.


----------



## hyPoxxx.dll (Sep 10, 2008)

I am using chrome now. Its really simple. I love it!


----------



## alienationware (Sep 13, 2008)

Hate FireFox with a passion.  Love Opera.  Will never be a slave to chrome.  Using Chrome is like installing a toolbar that spies on you and openly admits it.


----------



## alienationware (Sep 13, 2008)

By the way, all those people applauding the fact that FF3 remembers tabs after you close the brower, that feature was available a LONG TIME AGO IN A GALAXY FAR FAR AWAY that is Opera.


----------



## chibicitiberiu (Sep 14, 2008)

alienationware said:


> By the way, all those people applauding the fact that FF3 remembers tabs after you close the brower, that feature was available a LONG TIME AGO IN A GALAXY FAR FAR AWAY that is Opera.


What would you expect? We are in *The Second Browser War*. The first one was between Netscape and Microsoft IE. This one is between IE, Firefox, Chrome, Opera, Safari etc, they all try to be the best and most used by consumers.
This war means stealing (remember IE7 stealing tabs from other browsers?), and if a browser appears with an unique and cool feature, that feature will be integrated in most of the browser in a couple of years/months.


----------



## Mitch? (Sep 14, 2008)

mrjack said:


> Chrome's Terms Of Service is a nasty piece of work.



Due to public action they've rewritten the terms/sentences in question, and all changes apply retrospectively to previous downloads.  
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/09/update-to-google-chromes-terms-of.html

Like i've said in my thread about Chrome, and 3 others about Chrome, it's a nice browser, and has potential.  I Like the clean look, especially if you have minimal screen space (i'm on a 22" though.)
i don't think it's significantly faster or slow than firefox, but is faster than ie 8.
i have 25 tabs opened, all with pages loaded, and i'm only using 6% of my cpu, sometimes 5%, according to task manager, and chromes task manager...
and like 285mb total (browser, plugins, and tabs)...
these aren't small sites either, mostly newsweek and newegg (just kept clicking/opening them in new tabs )

for those who don't know, it has it's own task manager (just right click an untabbed spot up top and select task manager)
it also runs each tab as a separate task, which increases memory demands slightly, but if one tab crashes, etc, the others will still function


----------



## strjms72 (Sep 15, 2008)

hey.

I had 3 Chrome windows open, each with multiple tabs. One of the tabs locked up and crashed, and it took down all 3 browser windows along with the tabs.

At least if Firefox 3 crashes it offers to reload all the pages you had opened previously. Chrome offered nothing after the crash.


----------



## cohen (Sep 15, 2008)

When Chrome Crashed for me, it recovered my previous tabs


----------



## alexyu (Sep 15, 2008)

cohen said:


> When Chrome Crashed for me, it recovered my previous tabs



Same here. Or at least it just crashed one of the processes (a single tab).


----------



## strjms72 (Sep 19, 2008)

http://chromekb.com/vulnerabilities/

google chrome vulnerabilities


----------



## Gebucht (Sep 19, 2008)

cohen said:


> When Chrome Crashed for me, it recovered my previous tabs



Firefox has the option to do this and it doesnt have reason to crash unless your PC doesnt like it, or is slow


----------



## Kesava (Sep 19, 2008)

Hmmm well the main thing I like about chrome is the speed. However what mine does is when you click a page, it will sorta not show anything for like 3 seconds, and then load it up fully. Which is good because my internet is slow so id only see random stuff loading up during that time anyway... but I would like that delay to be shorter... does anyone know what command i can use? You can change the delay in Safari but I dont know how to do it with chrome.

As far as problems go, I havent had any. At one point the download bar that shows up froze... but that worked again after restarting chrome... and it didnt stop the download or anything. So you can pretty much say that I have had no problems.

I am getting all the Dev Updates which, as you would expect, are tested very little. But I havent had any problems even while getting them.

I certainly dont think ill go back to Firefox... However I wonder how long Chrome will be beta for... How long has gmail been beta? haha


----------



## chibicitiberiu (Sep 20, 2008)

Found another..bad thing about Chrome:
In Firefox and IE this worked:

```
javascript:alert(document.lastModified)
```
and displayed the last date the page opened was modified.
In chrome it doesn't work.


----------



## mac550 (Sep 21, 2008)

netscape 9.0.0.5 all the way


----------



## TFT (Sep 28, 2008)

I'll wait to see if after its complete and they satisfy their customers with every conceivable add on, what its speed will be like then.


----------



## jdbennet (Sep 28, 2008)

netscape is crap, it no longer gets updated meaning it could have security holes


----------



## PsychoRobot (Sep 29, 2008)

my task bar is on auto hide and i have to min chrome to get at it which is annoying as hell.
i made a mutant toolbar out of bookmarks but it serves its purpose. i love fire fox and think i will have to stay with it.


----------

